# Dwv



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I inspected my hives yesterday and one of the weaker ones had noticeable mites in some of the drone brood where it pulled apart at the bottom of a frame. I am now noticing a couple of bees here and there walking on the ground in front of the hive with either one or two of their wings deformed. There are not a lot of them just a couple here and there. When is too many too many? Is a hive doomed at this point or is there still hope. I have come to terms that I will have to let this hive go to see if it survives.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Why don't bees get DSV, deformed stinger virus


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

They give them that by radiating them in Brazil.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Since this is the Treatment Free forum I would say they are doomed. They may surprise you and be alive next spring. Let us know!


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Keth Comollo said:


> Since this is the Treatment Free forum I would say they are doomed.


I would not go as far as say they are doomed, particularly because you have only seen a few with deformed wings. I think too many is when there are more mites than bees, or when the bees do not have enough numbers to "fight back". Are you runnning screened bottom boards with an oil tray? How many deeps is this particular hive currently?


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I do not run screened bottom boards. The hive in question is a single deep with a medium that they are drawing out but not really using and the bottom is very heavy with capped and uncapped stores. Often times there are a lot of bees out orienting and for a single in my yard it seems to be pretty well populated. These are Italian/Carniolan hybrids. I think perhaps they have a chance to overwinter as long as they do not get something else.
I have another hive with a package purchased at the same time and it is two deeps plus a medium. Their medium is pretty much foundation only and the bees just seem to be using the space to hang out.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Time to order a package for next spring.


----------

